# Manila-Delhi-Agra-Cairo-Dubai-Singapore... in 25 days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This thread chronicles my trip to these cities from 15th December 2010 to 9th January 2011.



*MANILA*


*INTRAMUROS*

Intramuros, Manila's Walled City, is located along the southern bank of the Pasig River. It was built by the Spaniards in the 16th century and is the oldest district of the city of Manila.











Today, Intramuros is the only district of Manila where old Spanish-era influences were retained, leaving the surviving walls, streets, and churches minimally touched by modernization.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Casa Manila, is a recreation of a 19th century Spanish patrician's 3-story domicile.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I looking forward to see your photos from those cities; so far Manila ones are very nice :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More old buildings and ruins


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Calesa


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> I looking forward to see your photos from those cities; so far Manila ones are very nice :cheers:


Thanks christos. There will be loads more.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SAN AGUSTIN CHURCH is the oldest church in the Philippines. Located within the walls of Intramuros and known as the Church of Saint Paul, the first church of the Augustinian Order was built in 1571. Destroyed by Chinese pirates in 1574, it was rebuilt a year later. It also burned in 1583 and the third church was again destroyed by fire in 1586. The fourth church structure is made of stone built from 1587 to 1604.

The church was also damaged in the Battle of Manila in 1945 and was repaired after the war. It became the site of the first Philippine Plenary Council in 1953. In 1994, it was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MANILA CATHEDRAL 

The present day Manila Cathedral is the sixth church structure to rise on the site, built in 1953 to 1958. The first structure was built in 1581, burned in 1583. Second structure lasted until 1588. The third cathedral was completed in 1614 but destroyed in the 1645 earthquake. The fifth church was built from 1872 to 1879 and was also severely damaged in the 1880 earthquake and totally destroyed during the Battle of Manila in 1945. 

The cathedral was elevated to the rank of Basilica Minore by Pope John Paul II in 1981 and officially named Basilica of the Immaculate Conception.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Beside the cathedral is the Palacio del Gobernador, which was a former state residence of the Governor-General of the Philippines during the Spanish era.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

man i love these multi-city series of yours! can't wait for more!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks mate.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

FORT SANTIAGO

Built in 1571, Fort Santiago is one of the oldest fortifications in Manila. The first fort was a palisaded structure of logs and earth, and in 1589 to 1592, the stone fort was built.





























A replica of the tranvia, the streetcars that were once Manila's pre-war mode of transportation.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Fort Santiago Gate


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

well done! :applause: loving it so far.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Dr. Jose Rizal, the Philippines' national hero.




















The Rizal Shrine is a reconstruction of the colonial period barracks where the patriot, Dr. Jose Rizal, was confined during his trial for sedition by the Spanish government. It houses a museum where mementoes of the hero can be viewed.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tracing Rizal's footsteps


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

diz said:


> well done! :applause: loving it so far.



Thanks diz.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking foward to seeing the rest of the pictures.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks. 


*MANILA'S PACO PARK*

Paco Park is 4,115 square meter recreational garden area and was once Manila's municipal cemetery during the Spanish colonial period for the well-off and established aristocratic Spanish families.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Today, the park contains memorials to the Philippines' national hero Jose Rizal...




















... and the three martyr priests Gomez, Burgos and Zamora, executed by the Spanish colonial government.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The niches are located within the hollow walls of the inner circular wall.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Paco Park has become a very popular venue for weddings at the Chapel of St. Pancratius within its walls.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for those amazing, very nice photos from Manila; there are places who i didnt knew in Manila like Paco park for examble kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Manila seems to have more colonial old architecture then I thought. On most pictures of Manila, only skyscrapers, malls and highways are visible. I like both sides, the contrast between the old and new. 

You visited a lot of different places. Was it a business trip or just holiday?


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Nice photos! Manila seems to have more colonial old architecture then I thought. On most pictures of Manila, only skyscrapers, malls and highways are visible. I like both sides, the contrast between the old and new.
> 
> You visited a lot of different places. Was it a business trip or just holiday?


That's because you see the CBDs of Metro Manila, and hardly Manila City proper itself which is where the old colonial architecture is.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Nice photos! Manila seems to have more colonial old architecture then I thought. On most pictures of Manila, only skyscrapers, malls and highways are visible. I like both sides, the contrast between the old and new.
> 
> You visited a lot of different places. Was it a business trip or just holiday?


Manila has many colonial buildings and structures.

And they're all holiday trips.. 




diz said:


> That's because you see the CBDs of Metro Manila, and hardly Manila City proper itself which is where the old colonial architecture is.


You're right diz.
Most often, photos of the modern side of Manila were posted in SSC.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MANILA*

Court of Appeals











Masonic Temple


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The former Art Deco Bellevue Theater











Another former Art Deco government building, the Pako Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MAKATI CITY, Metro Manila


Ayala Triangle and surround


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Saw these young girls having a pictorial at the park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Philippine Stock Exchange


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome!!!  seems like you spent quite a while in Manila!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Only a few days diz, but making the most out of it.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some of Makati City's skyscrapers











At the corner of Ayala Avenue and Paseo de Roxas is the statue of Benigno "Ninoy" Aquino, a Philippine democracy icon and husband to the late Philippine President Corazon Aquino. The sculpture depicts a scene minutes before his assassination in 1983. He was escorted from a plane by aviation security at Manila's international airport in1983, now aptly called the Ninoy Aquino International Airport.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More Makati City skyscrapers...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Eastwood Mall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manila (downtown etc) is so amazing, very nice; thanks again


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*INCREDIBLE INDIA!*


*DELHI's Indira Gandhi International Airport*

Arrival concourse











Immigration











Baggage claim


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Arrival Hall











Outside


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departing passengers drop off area











Check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Pre-departure area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Boarding area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Love the carpet pattern


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

yes!! delhi!! i've been waiting for this bit!

can't wait to see more!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ More it is...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DELHI*

*VIJAY CHOWK & SURROUND*

The barren, treeless grounds around Raisina Hill were selected as the site of the new capital city. Now a well-guarded verdant area, it houses India's president, ministers and officials, as well as its Parliament and ministries.




















A pair of red sandstone obelisk-shaped fountains flank a forecourt that overlooks a grand vista


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nearby is the Sansad Bhavan, also known as the Parliament House











Udyog Bhavan


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Rising impressively from the leveled top of Raisina Hill are the two virtually identical Secretariat buildings and known as the North and South Blocks. These long classical edifices house the Home and Finance ministries and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.











The North Block


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The stately Central Hall of the North Block


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The South Block


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DELHI*

Rashtrapati Bhavan

Designed by Edwin Lutyens to be the focal point of New Delhi during the British rule, the house built for the viceroy, which is today the President of India's official residence, stands at the crest of Raisina Hill.











Copied from a pair Lutyens saw in Chiswick, England, the iron gates are held by highly ornamental sandstone gateposts.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

This 20th century architectural masterpiece covers an area of 2 hectares. The cupola of its copper and sandstone dome rises 55 m.


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

Great photo set there! Manila photos were very interesting, and India's airport interior is really something.

More please!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Delhi :cheers: Incredible India indeed kay:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

bakasaurus said:


> Great photo set there! Manila photos were very interesting, and India's airport interior is really something.
> 
> More please!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Delhi :cheers: Incredible India indeed kay:


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

INDIA GATE

The 9-m wide India Gate was built to commemorate the Indian and British soldiers who died in World War I and those who fell in battle in the North-West Frontier Province and the Third Afghan War.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Facing India Gate is the sandstone canopy where King George V's statue was installed after his death in 1936. The statue is now at Coronation Park.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the new photos


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks again christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*KHAIR UL-MANAZIL*


Built in the Mughal Emperor Akbar's period, the name "Khair-ul-Manazil" means "best of houses". It is also a chronogram, so the letters of the name, when written in the Persian script, give the numerical value which is the year of its construction, 969 hijri or 1561-1562 A.D.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the western end of the central courtyard is the prayer chamber of the mosque. An inscription in the center of its facade tells us that this building was commissioned by Maham Angah, the wet-nurse of the Mughal emperor Akbar.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Along the other 3 sides of the courtyard are colonnades which housed a madrasa or school.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like this photo of Delhi, above  edit: with the pigeons


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Domes of mosques in Delhi are favourite hang-outs of pigeons, I noticed.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*PURANA QILA*

Purana Qila, literally "old fort", stands on an ancient mound. Excavations near its eastern wall reveal that the site has been continuously occupied since 1000 BC. 

It was here that Humayun, the second Mughal emperor, began to construct his city, Dinpanah. However, his reign was short-lived and, in 1540, he was dispossessed of his kingdom by the ambitious Afghan chieftain, Sher Shah Sur.

Today, of the many palaces, barracks and houses that once existed, only Sher Shah's mosque and the building said to be Humayun's library remain.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DELHI*

The Sher Mandal is a double-storeyed octagonal tower of red sandstone, It was built by Sher Shah and was used as a library by Humayun after he captured the fort. The tower is topped by an octagonal chhatri, supported by eight pillars and decorated with white marble.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The single-domed Qila-i-Kuhna Mosque, built by Sher Shah in 1541, is an excellent example of pre-Mughal design.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shots from Delhi, once more  i would like to see some photos from downtown of Delhi, its buildings if it possible...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ I've got some christos. Will post them soon...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HUMAYUN'S TOMB COMPLEX*

Humayun's Tomb is located in a complex comprising a mosque and several other tombs, some are fortified. 




















Bu Halina Enclosure

This grand gateway led to the tomb-garden of Bu Halina, of whom not much is known. The facade of the gateway is chamfered, and remnants of tilework can still be seen. Ornate domed canopies surmount the two northern bastions of the garden wall. The western wall of the garden was breached in the 19th century to allow access for visitors.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Isa Khan Tomb Enclosure*
1547 A.D.

Isa Khan Niyazi was a noble in the court of Sher shah Sur. This enclosure includes his tomb and a mosque, both built during his own lifetime. Until the early 20th century, an entire village had been settled in the enclosure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The octagonal tomb, pre-dating Humayun's tomb by only 20 years, has striking ornamentation in the form of canopies, glazed tiles, and lattice screens.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Along the western side of the enclosure, the three-bay wide mosque has a grand red sandstone central bay and striking mihrabs.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arab Serai Gate*
1560-61 A.D.

This 14-metre high gateway led to the walled enclosure which housed the Persian craftsmen who came here for the building of Humayun's Tomb. Red sandstone and white marble inlay work add a striking touch to the gateway, mostly built of Delhi quartzite stone. The projecting jharokhas still display remnants of the glazed ceramic tiles.






































To be continued...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shyaman said:


> I've got some christos. Will post them soon...


OK... kay:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HUMAYUN'S TOMB*

The 16m high West Gate is the main entrance to the world Heritage Site of the Tomb-Garden of emperor Humayun. Rooms on each side flank the central passage and the upper floor has small courtyards. Six-sided stars used by the Mughals as an ornamental cosmic symbol, adorn the structure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Humayun's Tomb
1565-72 A.D.

Hamida Banu Begum, his grieving widow, built Emperor Humayun's mausoleum, the earliest example of Persian influence in Indian architecture. Precursor to the Taj Mahal, it stands on a platform of 12000 square metres and reaches a height of 47m.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Built of rubble masonry, the structure is the first to use red sandstone and white marble in such great quantities. The small canopies on the terrace were originally covered in glazed blue tiles, and the brass finial over the white marble dome is itself 6m high.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The tomb has within it over 100 graves, earning it the name 'Dormitory of the Mughals'.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Another gate to the tomb-garden




















Another impressive structure peeks from a distance


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

beautiful...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

The last one is a Sikh Gurdwara (Damdama Sahib). It's quite a recent construction (1984).


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks for the info Marathaman. kay:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SELECT CITIWALK MALL

Located adjacent to MGF Metropolitan Mall and DLF Courtyard Malls, Select Citywalk is one of Delhi's premier shpping mall located in Saket District. The 121,000 square meter retail development includes a multiplex, serviced apartments, offices and public spaces.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those malls are just great; and the previous photos of the domes - temples around Delhi was great too


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHANDNI CHOWK & surround*

Now a busy commercial center, Chandni Chowk was once a grand processional thoroughfare that led from Red Fort to Jami Masjid. When it was laid out in 1648 by Jahanara Begum, Shah Jahan's favourite daughter, a canal ran down the center of the tree-lined stately avenue. Chandni chowk, or the "silvery, moonlit square", was then lined with merchants' shops and the grand residences or havelis of noblemen and merchants. Today, it's a different sight.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sunehri Masjid, the "golden Mosque", has three gilt domes and was built in 1722.











Jain Temple, across the Red Fort


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Delhi Main railway station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Town Hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lahore Gate, one of the fort's six gateways, leads on to the covered bazaar of Chatta Chowk, where brocades and jewels were once sold.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Chatta Chowk, means covered bazaar, which in 17th century India was extremely unusual and this one especially is unique in Mughal architecture.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Naubat Khana or Naqqar Khana (drum house) stands at the entrance of the palace area, and was used for playing music five times a day at chosen hours. Faced with red stone, it is a large three storied building, rectangular on plan. Carved designs on its red stone walls appear to have been originally painted with gold, while the interior was painted in other colors.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Diwan-i-Am, or the "Hall of Public Audience", was the place where Shah Jahan received the general public and heard their grievances.











With the courtyard in the front, it was originally surrounded by arcaded apartments used by chiefs on duty. With an impressive facade of nine engrailed arch openings, the hall was ornamented with gilded stucco work. 





























In the center of the eastern wall, stands a marble canopy covered by a "Bengal roof", under which was placed the Emperor's throne.











TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE RED FORT Palace area*












The Rang Mahal, or the "Palace of Colours", consists of a large hall, originally painted on the interior from which it derives its name. This was the largest of the royal apartments and was also called 'Imtiyaz Mahal' (Palace of Distinction.




















It is divided into six apartments by engrailed arches set on piers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Khas Mahal was the Emperor's private palace. Animal fights, such as between lions and elephants, were organized below this palace for the entertainment of royals.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Diwan-i-Khas, also known as "Shah Mahal" was the "Hall of Private Audience" used by the emperor for receiving selected courtiers and visitors. It consists of a rectangular central chamber, surrounded by series of arches rising from piers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Hammam (royal baths) were the favorite resort of the Mughal emperors, where important business decisions were also transacted. It consist of three main apartments separated by corridors. The first provided hot vapor baths, the second sprayed rose-scented water through sculpted fountains, and the third contained cold water.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Moti Masjid or the Pearl Mosque was built by Emperor Aurangzeb in 1659 for his personal use. The mosque was also used by the ladies of the seraglio (harem) who entered through a passage in the northern wall of the enclosure.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The rest of the palace area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One of the building is now used as a restaurant for tourists. But unfortunately, business is not really good despite the nice interior. 



















At time of visit, nothing's available in the menu, except for a vegetable sandwich, which is just a couple slices of loaf bread with tomato and cucumber.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*QUTB MINAR COMPLEX*

The Qutb (Arabic for pole or axis) area saw the advent of Islamic rule in India. This historic area was where Qutbuddin Aibak laid the foundation of the Delhi Sultanate. 

In 1193, he built the Quwwat-ul-Islam ("the might of Islam") Mosque and the Qutb Minar to announce the advent of the Muslim sultans. 

Later, Iltutmish, Alauddin Khilji and Feroze Shah Tughlaq added other buildings, bringing in a new architectural style. The fusion of decorative Hindu panels and Islamic domes and arches shows the mingling of two cultures.


The Mughal Mosque


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really impressive series!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Alai Minar




















Extension by Iltutmish


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The tomb of Shamsu'd-Din Iltutmish was built in about A.D. 1235 by Iltutmish himself. This is a landmark in Indo-Islamic architecture.

The structure consists of a tomb chamber with a central cenotaph. It is believed that the original dome had fallen and was replaced by Firoz Shah Tughluq, but even that did not survive.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The tomb is profusely carved on the entrances and in the interior with inscription in Kufi and Naskh characters and geometric and arabesque patterns in Saracenic tradition..


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice photos from Delhi once more...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

LOTUS TEMPLE

The Baha'i House of Worship, is popularly called the Lotus Temple because of the arresting shape of its unfurling 27-petalled white marble roof. The edifice, circled by nine pools and 92 hectares of green manicured lawns, is one of Delhi's most innovative modern structures.

Construction began in 1980 and was completed in 1986. Inside, the lofty auditorium can seat 1,300 and all are welcome to meditate there and attend the daily 15-minute services.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

NATIONAL MUSEUM

Five millennia of Indian history can be explored at the National Museum, with a collection of more than 200,000 pieces of Indian art.




















A mosque near Humayun's Tomb


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Delhi Metro


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Street scenes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

India is an emerging global economic giant, but over-population is still taking its toll. Homeless folks call the city's streets their home.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again interesting and nice photos from Delhi


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.


*AGRA*

Agra was the imperial Mughal capital during the 16th and 17th centuries. It was from here that Akbar, Jahangir and Shah jahan governed their vast empire.

I travelled from Delhi to Agra by train for a day tour of the city's most popular attraction, the world-famous Taj Mahal.

Agra train station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

I had lunch at this very good Indian restaurant











This costumed man, playing a traditional Indian musical instrument, greets arriving guests, like us.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TAJ MAHAL COMPLEX

The way to the complex is through this narrow alley flanked by souvenir shops on both sides. Multiple queues, that seem to stretch for eternity, of locals and tourists trying to get inside was chaotic.











The gateway to the complex, is an attraction itself


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Surrounding and bordering the complex are some notable buildings


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sneak peek


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice shots once again kay:


----------



## crossboneka (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW! Taj Mahal!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow... that feeling of slowly walking through the main gate and seeing the taj appear must be... i don't know, words cannot describe i'm guessing!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting and very nice shots once again kay:


Thanks mate.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

crossboneka said:


> WOW! Taj Mahal!





travelworld123 said:


> wow... that feeling of slowly walking through the main gate and seeing the taj appear must be... i don't know, words cannot describe i'm guessing!


It was a dream come true for me as well. I have been longing to see this world icon ever since.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AGRA*

*TAJ MAHAL*

One of the world's most famous buildings, the Taj Mahal commemorates both the Mughal emperor Shah Jahan, and Mumtaz Mahal, his favourite wife. Its perfect proportions and exquisite craftsmanship have been described as "a prayer, a vision, a dream, a poem, a wonder." This sublime garden-tomb, an image of the Islamic garden of paradise, took almost 22 years to complete in 1653, using around 20,000 workers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Lotus Pool, named after its lotus-shaped fountain spouts, reflects the tomb. Almost every visitor is photographed sitting on the marble bench here.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The 44-m double dome is capped with a finial.




















The tomb changes colour from white to a golden hue as the sun sets.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Four minarets, each 40 meters high and crowned by a chhatri, frame the tomb, highlighting the perfect symmetry of the complex.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

To the east of the tomb is the mehmankhana or guesthouse.






































It's a perfect backdrop to these young Indian girls' photo shoot


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The expansive garden




















Behind the Taj Mahal


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

AGRA FORT

Agra Fort was built by Akbar between 1565 and 1573. Its imposing red sandstone ramparts form a crescent along the riverfront, and encompass an enormous complex of courtly buildings, ranging in style from the early ecclecticism of Akbar to the sublime elegance of Shah Jahan.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

A deep moat, once filled with water from the Yamuna River, surrounds the fort.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The impressive Amar Singh Gate to the south leads into the fort.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos once again including those photos from Taj Mahal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo's photos are really best, very nice so far :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Stunning places and pictures!



> The centerpiece of the Saqqara necropolis is the Step Pyramid of Djoser, the prototype for all other pyramids.


Didn't know that actually, interesting.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Cairo's photos are really best, very nice so far :cheers:





Nightsky said:


> Stunning places and pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that actually, interesting.


Thanks guys.

Re the step pyramid, it was a revelation to me as well.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MEMPHIS, Egypt*

The ancient city of Memphis, 20 km south of Cairo, was the capital of Egypt during the Old Kingdom and most of the Pharaonic period. Sadly, there is little remaining evidence of its former glory. The city has almost completely vanished.

On the road to the city...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

What little has been discovered at Memphis is gathered together in a small open-air museum in the village of Mit Rahina. The showpiece is a colossal limestone statue of Ramses II, which lies, truncated at the knees, in a viewing pavilion.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

In the garden, there are more statues of Ramses II and an 18th Dynasty sphinx, at 80 tons the largest calcite statue ever found.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Souvenir shops abound here, but most tourists know that prices here are rip-offs, hence, only a few seems to mind the interesting displays.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE PYRAMIDS OF GIZA*

The Great Pyramids of Giza are the only one of the Seven Wonders of the Ancient World to survive. 

Nearly 5,000 years ago, Giza became the royal burial ground (necropolis) for Memphis, capital of Egypt. In less than 100 years, the ancient Egyptians built the three pyramid complexes to serve as the tombs for their dead kings.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The most exciting way to get close to the pyramids is through a camel ride. 




















These monumental structures were built by three successive generations.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Great Pyramid*, the oldest and largest of the pyramids was built by the 4th-Dynasty king, Khufu.

The facts of Khufu's pyramid are staggering. It is estimated to contain over 2 million blocks of stone weighing on average around 2.5 tonnes, with some stones at the base weighing as much as 15 tonnes. Until the 19th century it was the tallest building in the world. Yet for such a vast structure the precision is amazing - the greatest difference in length between the four 230-m sides is only 4 cm. The construction methods and exact purpose of some of the chambers and shafts are unknown, but the fantastic architectural achievement is clear.











*The Pyramid of Khafre* is nearly as grand as that of his father, Khufu. The base of the pyramid is just 15 meters shorter than the Great Pyramid, wile in height there is a difference of only 3 meters. Today, however, Khafre's pyramid appears the larger by virtue of being built on higher ground, and because its summit remains intact. This summit is the only area that retains the limestone casing that originally covered all three pyramids. The rest was taken by the medieval rulers of Cairo, who used it for their own monuments.











*The Pyramid of Menkaure* is the last pyramid built on the Giza plateau. it has a base area less than a quarter of that of its two neighbors. Some attribute this to a reduction in the power of the king. However, others point to a change in priorities.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Pyramid of Khafre, up close.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos about the pyramids: just great :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE SPHINX & NEARBY TOMBS*


The Tomb of Khentkawes was the last major tomb built at Giza.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Looking back...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Guardian of the Giza plateau, the leonine Sphinx is known to the Arabs as Abu al-Hol, the "father of terror". The sphinx is usually dated to around 2500 BC and the earliest known monumental sculpture.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Sphinx stands 20 m high with an elongated body, outstretched paws and a royal headdress framing a fleshy face, possibly that of Khafre himself. It is carved from an outcrop of natural rock.











Although it is often written that the Sphinx's nose was shot off by the Mamluks, Ottomans or Napoleon's French army, it was in fact lost some time before the 15th century.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

GIZA

A sweeping panorama of Giza can be seen from the desert near the pyramids.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Within the city...











... the pyramids always stand out.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Went to this restaurant in Giza that serves buffet lunch of a combination of Eqyptian and western food


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

From the window, you can see the pyramids.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cairo's photos so far, are very nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE CITADEL*

Home to Egypt's rulers for almost 700 years, the Citadel (Al-Qalaa) is today one of the most popular tourist sites in Cairo. Originally founded in 1176 by the famed Muslim commander Salah ad-Din (also known as Saladin), its mosques, museums and battlements reflect a diverse heritage.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Divided into three section, the Citadel's main tourist area is in the Southern Enclosure, where the Mosque of an-Nasr Mohammed (the Citadel's only surviving Mamluk structure) is dwarfed by the 19th-century Mosque of Mohammed Ali.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mosque of an-Nasr Mohammed


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Entered via a mock-Gothic gateway, the Police Museum traces the gory history of Egyptian crime and punishment.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nearby is the Military Museum. Built by Mohammed Ali in 1827, this was the residence of the Egyptian royal family until 1874. The building served as a military hospital during British occupation in World War II but it became a military museum when control of the Citadel reverted to Egypt in 1946.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and amazing as always


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MOSQUE OF MOHAMMED ALI*

Dominating the eastern Cairo skyline, the Mohammed Ali Mosque is a relative newcomer, having been constructed within the Citadel as recently as the mid-19th century. It was erected on the orders of the reformist ruler Mohammed Ali, who is regarded as the founder of modern Egypt. When he came to power in 1805, Egypt was a backwater province of the Ottoman Empire. By the time of his death in 1849, however, the country was once again a regional superpower.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mohammed Ali's imposing mosque was a grand gesture that was meant to echo the great imperial mosques of the Ottoman capital. It is modeled along classic Turkish lines, with a great central dome, and two towering, yet slender, minarets.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The vast courtyard leading to the prayer hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The enormous prayer hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The elaborate ceiling


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those mosques of Cairo are very nice, under your photos


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

CAIRO VIEWED FROM THE CITADEL

From the terrace off the Mosque of Mohammed Ali or the Police Museum, is a panoramic view of the city.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Mosque of Sultan Hassan and Mosque of ar-Rifai are two prominent structures that can be seen from the Citadel terraces.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mosque minarets are all over Cairo.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

the ottoman architecture is so beautiful

I love how Cairo is all brown and the whole area looks all 'sand - ridden' (don't know how to describe? lol). The sandy, deserty, old buildings make this city match perfectly with the whole arabian city in the lost sands atmosphere...

Anyway, great pics!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Further upstream...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE EGYPTIAN MUSEUM*

Opened in 1863, the Egyptian Museum is Egypt's first national museum of Pharaonic antiquities. It quickly outgrew two homes before settling in these premises in 1902. A bigger museum, due to open in 2012, is being built in Giza.

More than 120,000 items are on display here, with another 150,000 reputedly stored in the basement. Pride of the collection are the artifacts from Tutankhamun's tomb, but there are great pieces from every period of ancient Egyptian history, from around 3100 BC, through to the Graeco-Roman Fayoum Portraits of the 2nd century AD.

For an extra fee, one of the must-see sections of the museum are the Royal Mummy rooms. In respectful silence, 22 mummies lie in chronological order, divided between two rooms


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main gate viewed from inside... Queuing outside this gate to enter the museum complex will test your patience.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Photography is strictly prohibited inside the museum so everyone should be contented with taking photos of outside exhibits of ancient Egyptian relics.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Frenchman, Auguste Mariette, founded the Egyptian Museum, earning him a permanent monument within the museum complex.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Exhibits in front of the museum facade


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

To get inside the museum tests someone's patience again, by going through the long queue once more.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MIDAN TALAAT HARB*

Midan Talaat Harb is a Central Cairo square where two of the city's major streets, the Sharia Talaat Harb and Sharia Qasr El Nil, meet and crosses.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the center of the square is the statue of Talaat Harb, founder of the National Bank.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Surrounding Midan Talaat Harb are some grand architecture, where Parisian-style buildings dwarf the statue of Talaat Harb.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the square is Groppi's, a tearoom that once supplied confectionery to the royalty of Great Britain; the only clues to its more glamorous past are the delightful, spangly mosaic around the entrance.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again really very nice photos from Cairo, shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.
Now, to continue...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

very interesting how the buildings are designed like parisian... i wonder why


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SHARIA TALAAT HARB & SURROUND*

Running from Midan Tahrir to Midan Orabi, Sharia Talaat Harb is quintessential modern Cairo. Its pavements are permanently crowded and the road is jammed with horn-honking traffic.











As you walk along, music blares from cars on one side and shops on the other, while the air is heavy with car fumes mingled with the smells of cooking and incense.

However, rising above this pandemonium is a feast of old yet grand architecture.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Most of those buildings in Cairo and especially around Groppi's square are very nice indeed


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More memories of a golden era now past are evoked by the Art Deco lines of the Metro Cinema, which opened in 1939 with Gone With The Wind. It now screens low-budget local movies.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing :applause: Grand Hotel building its very nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of Sharia Talaat Harb area...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Touch down at Dubai International Airport


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shyaman said:


> That's the end of my Cairo posts Christos. Dubai will be next.


I noticed that 
So far very nice photos, i will wait for the rest of those


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

BURJUMAN AREA 

I stayed in a hotel at Burjuman area in Bur Dubai. This locality has clusters of low and mid-rise apartment buildings and standard hotels.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Trivial, but I find this bus stop waiting shed very impressive


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

As dusk slowly sets in...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The skyscrapers stands high and proud...


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

shyaman said:


> The skyscrapers stands high and proud...



Such an amazing photo! It looks so futuristic


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

BURJUMAN MALL

This chic shopping mall caters for those with money, with stores selling exclusive labels and glam accessories. The mall houses exclusive designer stores such as Chanel, Dior and Kenzo and jewellers like Cartier and Tiffany.. There's a Saks Fifth Avenue, the second largest outside the USA.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Dubai, shyaman like this one below...


shyaman said:


> The skyscrapers stands high and proud...


:cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

ON THE ROAD IN DUBAI


No matter where you're driving in Dubai, the sights on both sides of the streets will most of the time keep you in awe.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photos are really awesome :applause:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

GLOBAL VILLAGE

Global Village is Dubai's most popular outdoor cultural entertainment and shopping venue, welcoming millions of guests over the last 13 years. It has an Entertainment Fun Fair area with lots of exciting games and adventurous rides that will appeal to the whole family. Then there's the International Pavilions where craftsmen and tradesmen of the world come together to display and sell their wares.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Dubai Fountain, a record-setting choreographed fountain system on a 30-acre manmade Burj Khalifa lake, looks more spectacular at night. 

With so many people eager to watch the show, it was a struggle to get a good shot of the fountain from behind a throng of people,


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice night shots :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BURJ AL ARAB & SURROUND*

So iconic that it instantly became an international symbol for modern Dubai, the Burj Al Arab (meaning "Arabian tower"), completed in 1999, is an exclusive all-suite "seven-star hotel". With its helipad on the 28th floor and a restaurant seemingly suspended in mid-air, at a soaring 321 meters, it takes the trophy for being the world's tallest hotel. 

Set on its own artificial island against a backdrop of the turquoise waters of the Gulf, it is dazzling white by day and rainbow-colored by night when its facade is used as a canvas for spectacular light displays.





























Jumeirah Beach


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jumeirah Beach Hotel

Set on the shores of the Gulf and built in a startling shape that mirrors a breaking wave, the landmark 600-room Jumeirah Beach Hotel has its own beach and six swimming pools.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Wild Wadi Water Park offers a great day out to suit all ages and bravery levels with 31 water-fuelled rides and attractions. Thrill-seekers will not be disappointed by its most challenging ride, the Jumeirah Sceirah - it's the tallest and fastest freefall waterslide outside the US. Well-staffed by lifeguards and with plenty of food outlets, it makes for a fun day out.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fantastic, very nice photos from Burj Al Arab and the beach around it :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ As always, thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MADINAT JUMEIRAH*


The spirit of old Arabia is the inspiration for Madinat Jumeirah, an extravagant complex located on the beachfront comprising two luxury hotels, Al Qasr and Mina A'Salam, and the exclusive Dar Al Masyaf, 29 traditional courtyard summer houses.

The charm of the place lies in its detailed Arabian architectural styling - sand-colored wind towers, arches, stairways and terraces - as well as its ingenious construction around a series of man-made waterways. As a result, navigation around the resort is Venetian-style in old fashioned abras. There is an Arabian-style souq, restaurants and bars.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the bridge, Burj Al-Arab steals the view.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Built around a lagoon, the Madinat Arena is a multi-purpose amphitheatre capable of seating 4,000. It is designed in the style of an old fortress. The encircling citadel houses shops and restaurants.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The man-made lagoon


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those structures around the lagoon and the lake makes the exact area very nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Souq Madinat Jumeirah is a beautifully recreated Arabian marketplace and as it is air-conditioned, is a delightful place to browse. On sale are Arabian handicrafts, carpets and curios, all, however, at tourist prices.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

PALM JUMEIRAH


The Palm Jumeirah is Dubai's first massive residential resort built on reclaimed land. I did a quick drive through the palm shaped island and simply marvel at the sights along the way.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Palm Jumeirah has its own monorail service


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the middle far end of the man-made island is the Atlantis Hotel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice photos especially from the Atlantis hotel (Dubai version) :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

THE WALK AT JUMEIRAH BEACH RESIDENCES (JBR)


Jumeirah Beach Residences (JBR) is a 1.7 kilometers long, 2 square kilometers gross floor area waterfront community located along the coast of Persian Gulf. It is the largest single phase residential development in the world and comtains 40 towers (36 are residential and 4 are hotels). JBR can accommodate about 15,000 people, living in its 6,917 apartments and hundreds of hotel rooms.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The JBR Walk restaurant and shopping strip, which is adjacent to the beach behind JBR, is a very popular location for al fresco dining with around 330 retail shops and restaurants.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Palm Jumeirah is a beautiful backdrop of Jumeirha Beach


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usuall great photos from Dubai :cheers:


----------



## hackmanjkk (Jul 2, 2009)

nice photo. Dubai look like earth's colony on other planet.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ right and seems so fake.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*IBN BATTUTA MALL*


Great fun to visit, this themed mall, based on the journeys of Arabian traveler Ibn Battuta, has six shopping zones, food courts and a 21-screen cinema.

The decor for each of the themed section are Tunisia, Egypt, Persia, India and China.


Tunisia Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Egypt Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Persia Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

India Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

China Court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ON THE ROAD IN DUBAI* - PART 4


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AFLOAT IN DUBAI CREEK* - PART 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great views and photos... :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*GOLD SOUQ*


You are unlikely to have ever seen so much gleaming gold as in Dubai's historic Gold Souq.

The souq is still dominated by Insian and Iranian craftsmen and traders, as it has been for close on a century. It has been restored with a traditional Arabic arcade with arching wooden roof. Jewellery are in both Arabic and western styles.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*AFLOAT IN DUBAI CREEK* - PART 2


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos as usuall shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SHEIK ZAYED ROAD SKYSRAPERS* - PART 1

The key artery of Dubai, Sheik Zayed Road is the outset of the highway direct to Abu Dhabi. It's becoming known as "The Strip" because, just as in Las Vegas, this symbol of Dubai's meteoric development is flanked with the most innovative and contemporary of global architecture. 

Gleaming skyscrapers tower above the lines of traffic beneath. Symbolically too, the road is the path to the city's future visionary expansion programme.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MERCATO MALL*


Resembling a vast Italian film set, Mercato Mall is an Italian-themed mall with 90 shops, restaurants and cafes.

The atrium


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SHEIK ZAYED ROAD SKYSRAPERS* - PART 2


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Jumeirah Emirates Towers are two triangular twin towers, clad in aluminium and silver glass. The taller is an office bock, where Dubai Crown Prince Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum has his office. The other tower is a 400-bedroom luxury hotel. The two towers are joined by a central podium containing a shopping boulevard, and a 1,800 vehicle car park.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MALL OF THE EMIRATES*


This is Dubai's swankiest retail complex, with more than 400 shops, selling every product you can possibly dream of. If you want to shop until you drop, you need to grab a map of the mall.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos including those ones from Dubai metro


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BURJ KHALIFA*


At over 828 meters (2,716.5 feet) and more than 160 stories, Burj Khalifa is tallest building and free-standing structure in the world. The Chicago-based Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat has established 3 criteria to determine what makes a building tall. Burj Khalifa wins by far in all three categories: height to architectural top, highest occupied floor and height to tip.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside the tower is a lagoon


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Within the lagoon is Dubai Fountain. At a cost of $217 million, Dubai Fountain is illuminated by 6,600 lights and 50 colored projectors. It is 275 meters long and shots water 150 meters into the air, accompanied by a range of classical to contemporary Arabic and world music.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Up close...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nearby is Dubai Mall…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

… and some high-end apartment and office buildings


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Once again... the Burj Khalifa... in its shining glory


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW YEAR'S EVE with BURJ KHALIFA


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lights off...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lights on!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## abnet (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow beautiful dubai! from the metro to burj khalifa dubai got it:cheers:thanks for this wonderful pictures shyaman.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

abnet said:


> Wow beautiful dubai! from the metro to burj khalifa dubai got it:cheers:thanks for this wonderful pictures shyaman.


You're welcome.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DUBAI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*


Terminal 1 check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departure area food court


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Terminal 3


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night shots of Burj Khalifa are indeed great :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DUBAI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*... further inside


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Concourse 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Concourse 2


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the airport of Dubai is also very nice; your next destination after the airport was Singapore or Abu Dhabi?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Back to Concourse 1


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> And the airport of Dubai is also very nice; your next destination after the airport was Singapore or Abu Dhabi?


I have a few sets of pictures of Abu Dhabi right after this last set of Dubai pics.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*APPROACHING ABU DHABI*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ON THE ROAD IN ABU DHABI* - PART 3


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And now Abu Dhabi in your photos its really very nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Emirates Palace


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*JEBEL HAFEET*

Jebel Hafeet is a mountain primarily in the United Arab Emirates on the outskirts of Al Ain in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi. The mountain actually straddles part of the border with Oman. The mountain rises 1249 meters and offers an impressive view as far as the eyes can see. Jebel Hafeet was a well-known landmark throughout the area's history and is a contemporary tourist attraction. 


On level ground…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The ascent…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Jebel Hafeet Mountain Road extends for 7.3 mi (11.7 km) up the mountain, rising 4,000 ft (1,219 m). With 21 corners and three lanes (two climbing and one descending), the immaculate road was called the greatest driving road in the world by Edmunds.com. The road scales the mountain and ends at a parking lot with only a hotel and a palace belonging to the country's rulers. Part of the climax of the Bollywood film RACE was shot on the Jabel Hafeet mountain. 

The road was built by Strabag International of Cologne, Germany.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great photos


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.


*JEBEL HAFEET – ON THE TOP BABY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On top of the mountain, there is a radar station and a Mercure-Hotel.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SINGAPORE*


KAMPONG GLAM

Kampong Glam is the focal point of Muslim life in Singapore. Its name is derived from the Malay words 'kampung', or village, and 'gelam', a tree that once grew abundantly in the area. 

In 1819, the area was given to Sultan Hussein Shah as part of a treaty by which Singapore was ceded to the British. The Sultan built his palace, the Istana Kampong Glam, and the stunning Sultan Mosque here and soon the area was filled with Muslims from diverse ethnic backgrounds.

This early impact is reflected in the distinct Islamic flavor of its street names, shops, buildings, and restaurants. Arab Street is a major draw, with its intricate textiles, fine leather, and caneware.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of KAMPONG GLAM


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SULTAN MOSQUE & BUSSORAH MALL*

Designed by Irishman Denis Santry, the Sultan Mosque dominates Kampong Glam's skyline with its golden domes and four corner minarets.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bussorah Mall is the street that leads to the Sultan Mosque, and comes to life during the Muslim fasting months. Religious items and a variety of food are sold here.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SINGAPORE'S CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome updates.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Apex101 (Jul 19, 2011)

love all these escapade!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photo udpates shyaman :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Linguine said:


> awesome updates.....thanks for sharing.





Apex101 said:


> love all these escapade!





Koobideh said:


> Amazing photos!





christos-greece said:


> Awesome and very nice photo udpates shyaman :cheers:


Thanks everyone for appreciating.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

ESPLANADE PARK & SURROUND

Esplanade Par runs along Connaught Drive from the underpass at Anderson Bridge to Stamford Road. In 2002, the park was the center of controversy when Esplanade - Theaters on the Bay was built, sparking debate over the radical architecture of the new building. Located on the waterfront, the huge, spiked shells of the complex contain a plethora of performing arts venues, including a concert hall, theater, outdoor theater, and recital studio, as well as gallery space, a performing arts library, and a shopping mall.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Float at Marina Bay


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Helix, world's first curved double helix bridge, provides a continuous route linking the Marina Centre, Collyer Quay and Bayfront areas


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

AROUND MARINA BAY

Growing seamlessly from the existing central business district and surrounded by sparkling water and lush gardens, Marina Bay is fast becoming a distinctive business and financial hub, a delightful home in the city, and a dynamic playground brimming with round-the-clock energy and vibrant activities for people from all walks of life.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Singapore's icon, the merlion


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MARINA BAY SANDS

The Marina Bay Sands is an integrated resort. In addition to hotel and convention facilities, it offers entertainment, theme attractions, luxury retail, world class restaurants and casino gaming.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Singapore shyaman, really great :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

INSIDE MARINA BAY SANDS


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Infinity pool at the roof top


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

VIEW FROM MARINA BAY SANDS ROOF DECK


The spacious roof deck


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The view... simply stunning.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More aerials to follow...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great updates from Singapore!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Nightsky.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More aerial views from the roof deck of Marina Bay Sands


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial and skyline views from Singapore are very nice shyaman :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Once again fantastic, very nice photos shyaman :cheers:


Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE... MADAGASCAR


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE... FAR FAR AWAY


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE... THE LOST WORLD


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE... SCI-FI CITY


Battlestar Galactica coaster


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS SINGAPORE... NEW YORK


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Best thread EVER !!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That is an overstatement... but thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SINGAPORE'S LITTLE INDIA

Originally occupied by Europeans and Eurasians, Little India was settled by the Indians when they set up brick-kilns and cattle yards in the later half of the 19th century. Packed with lively restaurants, shops and ornate temples, the area is a heady mix of sights, scents and sounds.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Sri Veeramakaliamman Temple, built in 1881 by Bengali laborers, is dedicated to the Hindu goddess Kali. The name of the temple means Kali the Courageous.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow! Incredible places and cities!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

BUGIS District


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bugis Street Market


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Capital Mall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....and nice updates...thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks...


More of BUGIS district


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SINGAPORE'S CIVIC DISTRICT


The Civic District was the historic birthplace of Singapore where early settlers worked and live. It became the seat of the British Colonial Government and many landmark buildings were constructed during the time. The area was a thriving hub of activities until new developments drew attention away.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The City Hall, with its Neo-Classical facade, was built in 1929. It features a row of 18 elegant Corinthian columns.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Supreme Court was the last Classical building to be erected in Singapore.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Old Parliament House was constructed in 1827. This building was commissioned as a private residence for a Scottish merchant, John Argyle Maxwell.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Built in 1862, the Victoria Theater was originally the Town Hall. The Victoria Memorial Hall was added in 1905 to commemorate the death of Queen Victoria. Its name was later changed to Victoria Concert Hall.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Not too far is the Fullerton Hotel, across Singapore River


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Singapore Cricket Club was built around 1884. It is a distinctive squat building with dark green bamboo shutters. The members-only club was originally intended exclusively for expatriates.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Singapore Parliament


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SINGAPORE RIVER


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

SINGAPORE METRO


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

PLAZA SINGAPURA


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

THE CATHAY


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

CHANGI AIRPORT


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Budget Terminal


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pics . I especially loved the pics of Cairo and Manila as I don't know much about those cities. Delhi looks awesome but I'm surprised at the absence of the notorious fog. Singapore and Dubai look fabulous as usual


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

So this is the end?.... 

Fantastic trip you did again Shyaman. Thanks for sharing it with your beautiful pics! kay:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks guys.
It's always a pleasure to share my travel pictures.


----------

